# Evening sky pictures



## Gumby (Aug 22, 2012)

A few pictures of the skies around my home. These are both evening shots that I used an editing program on.







This one is the sun shining through a hole in the thick trees. I thought it almost looked like a floating orb. 



These two are pictures of the famous Kern River, which was very close to where I used to live in California. The river was running very high when I took these.


----------



## HKayG (Aug 22, 2012)

I absolutely love the second one - great job!


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2012)

Never looked prettier. I like the 'halo' effect. The last one ; it almost looks like a planet with flowing water beneath. Album cover...or book cover.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you both for commenting.  Kevin, the Kern River is a beautiful and dangerous thing. Every summer I dreaded hearing about all the people who drowned there. No matter how many warnings were put out, it happens each year. It's the undercurrents that usually get you, as the surface can look quite serene.


----------



## ClosetWriter (Aug 27, 2012)

Nature is so inspiring -- great job!


----------



## vangoghsear (Aug 28, 2012)

Nice photos Gumby.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you guys for taking a look at these.   Agree completely, ClosetWriter.


----------



## Cran (Sep 25, 2012)

The last three are potential book covers; great balance and movement/life with the right divisions for text overlays.


----------



## Potty (Sep 25, 2012)

I like the last one... something about running water really makes me feel happy.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 26, 2012)

Cran, I hadn't thought of that possibility. I see what you mean. Thank you. 

Potty, I feel the same way about water running. It can be peaceful or exciting, either is nice. Thank you for taking a look at these.


----------



## wmpthree (Oct 31, 2012)

Pretty good work, gumby. I like the "cartoon" appeal if you will.


----------



## Gumby (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for taking a look, wmpthree.  Some day I hope to get a good camera that can do these type of shots justice.


----------



## Trilby (Nov 3, 2012)

Love the pics, especially the last two - swirling water great!


----------

